# Substrate suitable for corys?



## Calzone (28 Jan 2011)

Looking for the benefit of your experiences!!!

I have a 60L tank currently cycling.  the intention is to eventually have 3 platys and maybe 4-5 small corys, plus a few cherry shrimp and maybe some danios/tetras if the filters/bacteria can handle it (aqadviser tool seems to think so).

It was a present mainly for the kids (though as usual I kinda took over), so naturally they picked some lovely ornaments and shiny painted substrate.  Having chewed on this for a while I have a few concerns.....
1. tap water pH is around 7.6-7.8 but tank pH more like 8.2-8.4.  On closer inspection, one of the bags of substrate was not sand but what looks like crushed shells, which probably explains it.  I know platys are ok at this sort of pH, but ideally I'd want a pH neutral substrate, as most of the potential tank mates seem to prefer it under 8.0.
2. I read that corys have sensitive mouths - the shell substrate is pretty sharp so might be better to change it
3.  I'd like to have a few easy low light live plants in there eg vallis, java fern+moss, amazon sword, and this substrate is probably not ideal (and not thick enough).

So was thinking of replacing it with a layer of tropica plant substrate, then a layer of akadama.  Would like to top it off with a finer black sand or gravel for colour but can't help thinking that sand would simply sink through the akadama.   Alternative is 3mm size black gravel.

My questions are:
a) will akadama be ok for corys and would a 3mm gravel be ok for them?
b) can anyone recommend a relatively low cost alternative / comment on the above?

Many thanks


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Jan 2011)

akadama will bo OK for them but won't let them behave naturally.

If you don't mind an innert substrate then just get black sand from the pet shop, shouldn't break the bank (about  £5-10) however if you want something that is going to hold nutrients the way akadama does then Flourite black sand is your best bet.

Personally if you were considdering tropica plant substrate anyway I'd ditch that and get the Seachem flourite black sand.

I got mine from one of our sponsors (fluid sensor) for £20 a bag and delivered quickly!

1 bag would do your tank easy. If you want it shop around though as the price can vary from £20 to £40 a bag for it!!!


----------



## nayr88 (28 Jan 2011)

Big bag oh sand and big bag oh EI ferts 

Easy to plant into and the corys will like it


----------



## foxfish (28 Jan 2011)

Definitely sand for corys, that is the natural substrate they live & feed on.
I think Cris has given very good advice.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Jan 2011)

infact if you want to see how they behave in sand I'll get a vid of mine digging later 

its ace!


----------



## nayr88 (28 Jan 2011)

It is very cool especially when fed live blood worm some wiggle into the sand a little n they dig them out quicktime!

Just like my jack dempseys, wouldn't dig in gravel but now there's sand they love it, building pits haha


----------



## Calzone (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks all for the advice.  Will consider the black flourite option despite the cost!!  Or after looking at this forum, maybe some sphagnum moss peat plus cat litter plus sand at a tiny fraction of the price....


----------

